# Pole barn or full metal building home?



## Mcompton1973 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have 40 acres of bare ground in OK. Looking to move down and homestead. Seems to be cheapest and fastest way to get a dry shell built will be a metal building of some sort. I am looking at something in the 1500-1700 sqft range. This way I can pay cash and finish it more as cash allows.

Question for the moment is pole barn vs fully steel building.
As I understand it, pole barn will be less money. At least in this size. The bigger you go the more the steel starts to come down until they are cheaper than pole barns. Also seems like either one,insulation is a big thing to change it from the tin can feeling to more of a home, noise etc. I just don't understand the spray insulation or how you make walls in the fully steel.

Just this week we finally settled on steel building home instead of a manufactured home etc. but now I have made a decision but don't even know what I don't know to get started. Lol

Thanks


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Me, I would frame it up on a concrete footing like a garage. This gives standard stud walls and trusses to close in without other framing. This also makes insulation easy. Standard lumber is cheap compared to big material and treated lumber. Later you can pour concrete floor in the part you live in....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Also, I would use house wrap and T-111 over the studs. Or sheath, house wrap and sheet metal siding. Pole barns are on 8'-12' centers with wall purlins and sheet metal. Hard to keep from sweating and to insulate Cost is the same or less in the long run as you have to add so much to make ready to finish anyway....James


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Gotcha Covered did my full metal building, 2 months later we are ready for drywall. I have made a few splurges, such as spray foam insulation, a geothermal unit & ceiling fans with retractable blades. We paid about $1000 in local help for a few weekends & we are contracting out the drywall for the sake of time. Everything else DH has done. So far we are on budget at $85000 for 2400 sq ft, that doesn't include cabinets or tile for my bathroom. Also doesn't include a porch, was going to be $10000 to get a porch done at the time of construction. I figure the $10k was better spent inside for now. Been a long 2 months, but fingers crossed we will be moved in some time in July. Not sure where you are in OK, but you can stop by & see ours sometime if you are in this part.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Why not a berm home? And at least, please have an underground shelter  Why anyone would build above ground in OK is beyond me 0_0

Let us know what you do!

~ST


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Our soil & isn't suitable for berm building in most places. Basements are not used here either. I have only seen 2 berm builds here in my area. It can be done, but not easily.


----------



## Mcompton1973 (Mar 17, 2013)

SimplerTimez said:


> Why not a berm home? And at least, please have an underground shelter  Why anyone would build above ground in OK is beyond me 0_0
> 
> Let us know what you do!
> 
> ~ST


Berm home would be fine except there is no berm. Where I am at is incredibly flat. Over a straight quarter mile side there is about 7 feet in elevation change. Pretty much just enough to keep it draining. Lol

Also wife hates them although have never gotten a real reason why. Lol


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

JCATBLUM got pics to share?
we went 30X64 pole barn style. So far so good...


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I will try to get some pics tomorrow, we will be staining floors all day. Our building is 30x80, did my best to keep the floor plan basic. The geothermal unit comes Tuesday. If we stay on track Sheetrock goes up in 2 wks!!! The final stretch is stressful but so exciting!!!


----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine is steel framed. I love the ceiling height the steel gave me. We were able to put in an upstairs with plenty of head room.
With steel you pay more in concrete footings!


----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you seen the Pre-fab SIPS homes? Love this little guy! Solar passive and crazy energy eff. All you have to do is side, roof and hang the sheetrock inside.
http://www.greenmodernkits.com/c3.htm


----------



## mpulse (Mar 12, 2013)

Look into the Davis Buildings, from Stigler,OK. Already insulated, they will build on site and you can finish it out.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

If it were me and I had the $15k, I would go with the steel building. On the inside of the steel walls, I would frame and sheetrock with spray foam insulation. The rest I would do strawbale infill walls and heat and cool each room individually based on need and usage. That would be a very efficient building in terms of climate control and there would be a lot of covered space left over in case I came across a new home business or hobby I wanted to give a shot.


----------

